# Game #3 (11/3): Seattle Sonics @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak

Seattle Sonics (0-1) @ L.A. Lakers (2-0)










*Staples Center, Los Angeles, CA*

Date: Friday, November 3rd
Time: 7:30 pm

 
 
Stats are from the 2005-2006 season.

 Starters​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">L. Ridnour</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Allen</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Lewis</td><td align="center" valign="top">C. Wilcox</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Sene</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *25.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *20.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.412*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
 </td><td align="center" valign="top">A.Bynum
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *35.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *1.7*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> BPG *0.5*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
Reserves​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">D. Wilkins</td><td align="center" valign="top">E. Watson</td><td align="center" valign="top">N. Collison</td><td align="center" valign="top">J. Petro</td><td align="center" valign="top">M. Gelabale</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">M. Evans</td><td align="center" valign="top">V. Radmanovic</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Turiaf</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.8*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>*2*</td> <td>*0*</td> <td>*1.000*</td> <td class="sortcell">*-*</td> <td><nobr>*1-0*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*1-0*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*2-0*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*2-0*</nobr></td> <td>*106.5*</td> <td>*102.0*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+4.5*</td><td><nobr>*Won 2*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*2-0*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1.000</td> <td class="sortcell">½</td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td>91.0</td> <td>87.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+4.0</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1.000</td> <td class="sortcell">½</td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-0</nobr></td> <td>110.0</td> <td>106.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+4.0</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1.000</td> <td class="sortcell">½</td> <td><nobr>1-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td>92.0</td> <td>83.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+9.0</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1.000</td> <td class="sortcell">½</td> <td><nobr>1-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td>107.0</td> <td>97.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+10.0</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>.500</td> <td class="sortcell">1</td> <td><nobr>1-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-1</nobr></td> <td>109.0</td> <td>109.0</td> <td>0.0</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>.000</td> <td class="sortcell">1</td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td>.0</td> <td>.0</td> <td>0.0</td><td><nobr>Won 0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>.000</td> <td class="sortcell">1</td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td>.0</td> <td>.0</td> <td>0.0</td><td><nobr>Won 0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>.000</td> <td class="sortcell">1</td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td>.0</td> <td>.0</td> <td>0.0</td><td><nobr>Won 0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>.000</td> <td class="sortcell">1 ½</td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td>83.0</td> <td>92.0</td> <td class="redfont">-9.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">*Seattle*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>*0*</td> <td>*1*</td> <td>*.000*</td> <td class="sortcell">*1 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*0-1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*0-0*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*0-1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*0-1*</nobr></td> <td>*106.0*</td> <td>*110.0*</td> <td class="redfont">*-4.0*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*0-1*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>.000</td> <td class="sortcell">1 ½</td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td>97.0</td> <td>107.0</td> <td class="redfont">-10.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>.000</td> <td class="sortcell">1 ½</td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td>104.0</td> <td>112.0</td> <td class="redfont">-8.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>.000</td> <td class="sortcell">1 ½</td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td>117.0</td> <td>118.0</td> <td class="redfont">-1.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>.000</td> <td class="sortcell">1 ½</td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td>98.0</td> <td>99.0</td> <td class="redfont">-1.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>


*Upcoming Games*​ 
 November 5th - @







- KCAL

November 7th - @







- FSN

November 8th - @







 - KCAL

November 10th - vs.







- FSN

November 12th - vs.







- FSN​


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

WERE IN 1ST PLACE IN THE STANDINGS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## upsanddowns

Lakers should take this game considering they've already taken out two run-gun teams (Suns, Warriors) :banana:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Lakers should take this if they can let Ray Allen get his but stop everyone else they are koo 
and home court should play a role :biggrin:


----------



## Cap

With or without Kobe this should be a W. Do it Lakeshow!


----------



## Eternal

I got Lakers winning by 7 in this one. Looking for Cook to have a big game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Sluggish start, but we end up 3-0.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Andrew Bynum is going to destroy the center-less Sonics. I'm talking 20+pts and 10+rebs.

If you're a Sonics fan, you might not want to watch because this is going to be the second coming of **Edit, Could Be Considered Offensive to Some, Best to leave that one alone** . It's politically incorrect, yet the only way that I can truly convey the supreme level of utter domination that Andrew will inflict upon your team.


----------



## Kyle

Next two games are against Seattle. If we come out and play like we have been, that leaves us at 4-0.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Hell yeah baby!! Let's rolling !! Umm maybe Im thinking too much but I dont know when kobe come back, we can play this good anymore? I mean we need a couple of games to let everyone on the same page again.. But heck, lets enjoy this moment haha! Lakers by 10 baby!!


----------



## SoCalfan21

well boys, were the best team in the NBA..soak it all in...

i say we win in a close one because im sure the lakers are in a cocky state after starting 2-0 without kobe


----------



## LamarButler

Just gotta pount it in to Bynum, let Lamar do his thing. They have no guys on the wing that can stop him.


----------



## shobe42

sticking with what has worked for me before the first two games....

no way we start 3-0 without Kobe, Mihm, and Kwame Seattle beats us pretty solidly...

Go Lakers!!


----------



## Ghiman

I'm all for giving Kobe more healing time if the team is playing this well


----------



## Eternal

I hope Bynum's injury doesn't last long. You could really tell last game it affected him.


----------



## Eternal

Anyone know if Kobe is going to be ready for this one? I heard he could be as ready as Friday to play, if not by Sunday.

I hope he doesn't return til November 17th, so he can make sure he's healed all the way.


----------



## Steez

Eternal said:


> Anyone know if Kobe is going to be ready for this one? I heard he could be as ready as Friday to play, if not by Sunday.
> 
> I hope he doesn't return til November 17th, so he can make sure he's healed all the way.


Ive also read that he could miss up to 8 games... I say keep him out until we get our first loss then bring him back. If the take is doing this well and can keep it up, whats the point?

As soon as we lose our first game, bring him back the next game... thats what Id do.


----------



## ceejaynj

We should win this one. However, these "should win" games are the most dangerous. Confidence is good...but we should not take any opponents for granted after only two victories. As long as we play like we have been...we should wind up 3-0. Then we can :banana: !!!


----------



## SoCalfan21

ceejaynj said:


> We should win this one. However, these "should win" games are the most dangerous. Confidence is good...but we should not take any opponents for granted after only two victories. As long as we play like we have been...we should wind up 3-0. Then we can :banana: !!!


then we can? turn into little yellow bananas and dance back and forth?...alright im game


----------



## elcap15

ceejaynj said:


> We should win this one. However, these "should win" games are the most dangerous. Confidence is good...but we should not take any opponents for granted after only two victories. As long as we play like we have been...we should wind up 3-0. Then we can :banana: !!!


exactly. We need to be confident in our abilities, not overconfident. Those sonics can score man, we need to keep our heads on straight and not let this fantastic 2-0 start go to our egos. 

We take this game at home, then one in Seatle. After that we put on the bananas and dance.

:banana: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## Seattle2Finals

i'm having a feeling you guys will take fridays game in LA, and we'll win the one in seattle...you cant underestimate seattle's offense as well as luke ridnour


----------



## SoCalfan21

Seattle2Finals said:


> i'm having a feeling you guys will take fridays game in LA, and we'll win the one in seattle...you cant underestimate seattle's offense as well as luke ridnour


i really cant tell if your a lakers or sonics fan..


----------



## Seattle2Finals

of course im a seattle fan, why because i said you guys would win im just being real the lakers have a better team than us.


----------



## LamarButler

This Seattle matchup really depends on who has better depth cause we play back to back. I dont know much about Seattle and how deep they are though.

We definitely CANT play run-n-gun with em. We have too many good post up players to be playing that way. Lamar, Luke, Bynum, and Turiaf can all post up pretty well. 

I really think Mo Evans is the only guy on this team that can really lock up Ray Allen. Our main focus should be defense, cause we know we can score on these guys. They were horrible at D last year.

I think Kobe would help in this game, just his, "I wanna lock down Ray Allen mentality" would help.


----------



## Eternal

Steez said:


> Ive also read that he could miss up to 8 games... I say keep him out until we get our first loss then bring him back. If the take is doing this well and can keep it up, whats the point?
> 
> As soon as we lose our first game, bring him back the next game... thats what Id do.


Yeah I read that too, but then I read a few places on ESPN saying he could be back Friday.

I'm thinking like you... if Lakers keep winning, Kobe will get more time to rest to be healthy.


----------



## TwiBlueG35

Steez said:


> Ive also read that he could miss up to 8 games... I say keep him out until we get our first loss then bring him back. If the take is doing this well and can keep it up, whats the point?
> 
> As soon as we lose our first game, bring him back the next game... thats what Id do.


I think what you said is very logical. Why rush when we are still winning? Get 100% back instead of getting 95% now and all of a sudden it drops to 92%....90%.....88%......BAMMMM......hurt again......No I don't want to see that.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

yup, i say just rest Kobe...and dont bring him back until he is 100% 
the lakers are playing great, its exciting, i think it will continue against Seattle espeeeeecially 
at home 
:cheers:


----------



## DANNY

Seattle2Finals said:


> i'm having a feeling you guys will take fridays game in LA, and we'll win the one in seattle...you cant underestimate seattle's offense as well as luke ridnour


I have a feeling we'll all be friends.


----------



## nbanoitall

Lamar Odom and Rashard Lewis will be the key matchup in this. Lamar needs another big game obviously. He needs to keep Lewis on his heels so Ray Allen has to take all the pressure. You keep Lewis busy on D and make him work. Without Kobe playing Allen has it easy. Nothing you can do but have evans really D him up.

I hope the sonics realize they are going to have to put Wilcox on Bynum, Sene would get abused.

Turiaf doesnt have to start... but I wanna see him get big minutes.

If Odom shows up.... and Bynum gets touches. The sonics are screwed with kobe on the bench. I know Odom had a tough off season, but its changed his mentality. Probably put basketball in a new perspective for him. 

I'll be watching this one.

Surpisingly, with Kobe on the bench... the way things have been going so far... Odom may be the best player between these two teams thats playing (of course im not including kobe) and shaq is proving to be to most dominating... wait a second... that guy just hit a free thow, thats not shaq, its bynum


----------



## CaliCool

I hope Kobe plays..

Im indecisive whether to put Quentin or Kobe in my fantasy lineup.


----------



## anorexorcist

Ive hopped on the Lamar Odom bandwagon, and I am really really interested to see what the Lakers can do. After watching the play on opening night after the Bulls game I have to say I'm a fan. And Bynum's preseason dominance convinced me he'd do the things he has done thus far in the season. I think he will easily do 15 and 10 for you guys this season.

To reiterate what I read in a recent news article over at Yahoo, I think, i would say it's going to be up to Kobe to fit into what is looking increasingly like a well-oiled system that doesn't need Kobe all the time to pull out victories.

Huge credit goes to Phil getting everyone to buy into the triangle offense. 

Good luck in Seattle tonight. I will be keeping an eye out on the scoreboard during the 4th quarter at the United Center


----------



## afobisme

i think andrew will average maybe 9 points 6 rebs this year.

don't think he has what it takes to last a whole season yet.


----------



## ceejaynj

SoCalfan21 said:


> then we can? turn into little yellow bananas and dance back and forth?...alright im game


Either that or red jalapeno peppers!!! :dpepper:


----------



## elcap15

We really can take this game. Just have to keep our headds in it and be ready for a tough match up. I hope the beast Bynum shows up tonight.


----------



## Steez

CaliCool... go with Q, even if Kobe does come back he wont get alot of PT. As for Q, he is playing well.

The key to this, I think, is for Lamar to outplay Rashard Lewis and for our PGs to stop Luke Ridnour. If we do those 2, we'll be okay.


----------



## elcap15

We are going to dominate. Confidence is just what this team has needed. Overconfidence is not a problem we've had to deal with yet.


----------



## Seattle2Finals

it'll be a good game, ridnour dropping 25 2night nobody to guard the kid


----------



## upsanddowns

Lakers 106

Sonics 96


So far the Lakers are adjusting well to Run-and-Gun teams.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

i wanna see alot of Mo Evans tonight!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

elcap15 said:


> We really can take this game. Just have to keep our headds in it and be ready for a tough match up. I hope the beast Bynum shows up tonight.


Well, ya know, I think the same old Bynum showed up in our last game vs. Golden State. I saw him asking for the ball and he gave it his all in the paint. The only difference was that he got into big time foul trouble and then he didn't end up getting back in because Turiaf was going nuts.


----------



## nbanoitall

Seattle2Finals said:


> it'll be a good game, ridnour dropping 25 2night nobody to guard the kid


not going to happen, and yes they do have the personel to guard him. I would givent give you farmar for Ridnour and hes just the rookie coming off the bench. earl watson is better.....


----------



## DANNY

I'm ready to blame the outcome on Kobe if we lose


----------



## DANNY

nbanoitall said:


> not going to happen, and yes they do have the personel to guard him. I would givent give you farmar for Ridnour and hes just the rookie coming off the bench. earl watson is better.....


Lets give Luke Ridnour his props... I say he's one of the better playmakers in the league
Hope Smush can D it up against him


----------



## Steez

Now atleast we know Kobe is starting...


----------



## Steez

I see we still running the Lights Out thing... 

And theres Kobes 24!


----------



## Steez

3 seconds into the game... Lamar gets fouled... 1 FT good, second missed... Bynum rebound


----------



## Steez

Bynum with the dunk, doesnt cout... go back, Bynum with the and1... 2 fouls already on Sane....


----------



## Steez

Bynum mises the FT... Luke with the board... Shard miss... 

KOBES FIRST BASKET! Lay up ...

7-0 Lakers


----------



## Steez

Ridnour 3, Shard 3, Luke 3

10-6 Lakers


----------



## Steez

Lamar 3 assist Kobe.
Kobe takes the charge, Allen offensive foul.

Lakers 13 - Sonics 6
Bynum has 4 boards with 4 mins gone by.
Luke has 5 pts, 2 boards, 2 assists early.
Kobe has 2 pts, 1 steal, 1 assists, 2 TOs
Lamar 4 pts, 1 assist


----------



## Steez

Kobe for 2.


----------



## Steez

Bynum with the 2 FTs... 4/4 early..

Thats 2 3s for Luke! Damn Smush!


----------



## Steez

Lamar and Kobe are playing so well tegother...


----------



## nguyen_milan

Just watch the Spurs match, Damn, It seems like everyone miss FT but not Bynum haha


----------



## Steez

It seems like Kobe is just trying to fit in... I like it when he does that...

Luuuuuuuuke!

24-11 Lakers.


----------



## Steez

Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuke for 3!

Assist Kobe!

27-11 Lakers with 4:12 left.

Luke with 10, Odom with 9.


----------



## Basel

27-11 Lakers! Hell yeah!


----------



## nguyen_milan

woo hoo baby!! We are rooolllinnngg


----------



## Steez

Kobe - 4 pts, 3 assists, 2 boards, 1 steal, 3 TOs
Lamar - 9 pts, 2 assists
Luke - 10 pts, 3 boards, 2 assists
Bynum - 4 pts, 5 boards, 2 blocks


----------



## Shaolin

I find it interesting when a coach...like this guy in Seattle....waits too long to take a time-out. He should've called it before the Lakers starting building steam. 

Not that I'm complaining or nothing....


----------



## Steez

Nice block by Bynum... Dunk by Kobe, assist Lamar.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Steez said:


> Kobe - 4 pts, 3 assists, 2 boards, 1 steal, *3 TOs*
> Lamar - 9 pts, 2 assists
> Luke - 10 pts, 3 boards, 2 assists
> Bynum - 4 pts, 5 boards, 2 blocks


haha Dont know he had 3 Tos already, heck, I think because he didnt force it too much


----------



## Basel

12-0 run! Dunk by Kobe! 29-11 Lakers lead!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! 

We look so frickin good right now!

The defense is just converging on Kobe every time, he's kicking it out to open guys and they ARE NOT MISSING! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Steez

nguyen_milan said:


> haha Dont know he had 3 Tos already, heck, I think because he didnt force it too much


Its all good... man hasnt played in awhile!

Smush with the and!


----------



## nguyen_milan

This is showtime baby!!!


----------



## Ych

Wow Wow Wow...
We are not missing anything !!!


----------



## SmarterThanUrAvgBear

Go Lakers! I love the way Bynum is changing shots.


----------



## Steez

You can hear the Lakers communicating so well on D.

Kobe should have took that shot!

Bynum misses both.


----------



## Steez

Bynum is altering so many shots!
He has 3 blocks in the first anyways.


----------



## Steez

Come on guys... they on a 7-0 run.


----------



## Steez

8 seconds left seconds left in the first....

Kobe - 6 pts, 3 assists, 3 boards, 1 steal
Lamar - 11, 3 assists
Luke - 10 pts, 4 boards, 2 assists
Bynum - 5 pts, 5 boards, 3 blocks
Smush - 6 pts, 1 board, 1 assist€


----------



## Steez

38 - 26 after 1


----------



## Steez

We are shooting 72.2 FG% (13-18)
5-7 3 point (71.4%)


----------



## Shaolin

* Ray Allen is awesome to watch. 

Not a bad 1st quarter. Now lets see what the bench can do.

* Love that commercial that starts with KG looking you in the face: "You're a _fool_". LMAO...


----------



## nguyen_milan

We should have defensed a little better but it all good..


----------



## jazzy1

Not bad, Kobe looks smooth on his knee. Team looks good all the way around but its very early.


----------



## Steez

Oh I guess they going to have Lights Out all year...

Lamar injured? no hes okay...


----------



## Steez

Vlad is such a ***** lol


----------



## SoCalfan21

i was impressed with the lakers the first 10 minutes of the game...they are blowing there lead


----------



## SoCalfan21

PS i love euro mullets


----------



## Steez

Buss leaving??!


----------



## Steez

Come on guys... its 50-41 
We are letting them back in the game.


----------



## Steez

10-0 run.
Earl with the 3.

50-44


----------



## Steez

wtf that was a clear hook!!!
50-46 Lakers.... Wilkins is killin us


----------



## Seattle2Finals

you guys got a lil too cocky, dont forget we can put points up fast 

46-50


----------



## Steez

Seattle2Finals said:


> you guys got a lil too cocky, dont forget we can put points up fast
> 
> 46-50


We know that... our guys didnt get cocky, just careless....


----------



## Shaolin

Time to bring back Andrew. 

BTW: Dr. Buss is a class act. He's also a pimp...but he's a classy pimp.


----------



## Steez

Love Ray Rays shot...


----------



## Steez

The knee is fine.


----------



## Steez

LOL his first game, and i hear mvp chants... Lamar must be pissed


----------



## Steez

Half time:

65 - 56 Lakers


----------



## jazzy1

Phil Jackson with the mind lock. Why in heck did he take the bigs out. Only reason the lead slipped. Ronny was playing well. Bynum was doing okay.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Halftime: Lakers 65 - Sonics 56










<pre>
Name	Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Odom 21 5-6 3-3 3-4 0 1 5 1 0 0 2 16 
Walton 17 5-7 2-2 2-2 1 5 2 1 1 0 1 14 
Bynum 11 1-1 0-0 3-5 0 5 0 1 0 3 0 5 
Parker 17 2-5 1-3 1-1 0 1 1 1 0 0 1 6 
Bryant 19 5-8 0-0 1-1 0 4 4 5 1 0 0 11 
Turiaf 4 2-2 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 4 
Evans 7 1-4 0-1 0-0 1 1 0 1 0 0 1 2 
Farmar 6 0-1 0-1 0-0 0 2 1 0 0 0 0 0 
Radmano 6 0-1 0-0 3-4 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 3 
Cook 7 2-3 0-0 0-0 1 2 1 0 1 0 1 4 
Totals 115 23-38 6-10 13-17 3 22 15 10 3 3 7 65 
Percentages: .605 .600 .765 Team Rebounds: 3
</pre>

<pre>
Seattle
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Wilcox 15 3-6 0-0 0-0 2 5 1 0 1 0 1 6 
Lewis 19 2-8 1-3 2-2 0 3 2 0 0 0 0 7 
Sene 7 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 2 0 1 1 0 2 0 
Ridnour 9 3-5 2-2 0-0 0 0 0 1 0 0 3 8 
Allen 21 4-10 2-5 5-5 0 2 2 2 5 0 1 15 
Fortson 4 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 2 0 
Watson 17 4-10 1-3 1-1 0 1 3 1 0 1 0 10 
Wilkins 13 4-6 0-0 0-0 2 3 2 0 1 0 1 8 
Collison 9 0-2 0-0 0-0 2 4 0 1 1 0 1 0 
Gelabale 3 1-1 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 2 
Totals 117 21-49 6-13 8-8 6 20 10 6 9 1 12 56 
Percentages: .429 .462 1.000 Team Rebounds: 2
</pre>


----------



## Steez

Kobe sounds exhausted.
Kobe - 11 pts, 4 boards, 4 assists
Lamar - 16 pts, 1 rebound, 5 assists
Luke - 14 pts, 5 boards, 2 assists, 1 steal
Bynum - 5 pts, 5 boards, 3 blocks in 9 mins


----------



## Steez

Lamar with the 3. He has 19 now, 4/4 3s

Look at that shot... such confidence, I love it.


----------



## Eternal

Lakers are looking real good. Hope they can keep the effort up in the second half.


----------



## Steez

lol... Mark Cuban switched the ball at the half and no one noticed...

Lakers up 9... Ohhhhhh that shot would have been toooo sick by Kobe if it had dropped.


----------



## Steez

Ummm... rebound?
You cant give Ray 2 shots in a row


----------



## Steez

Come on Lamar, take that!


----------



## Seattle2Finals

kobe is not 100% take him out


----------



## Steez

Seattle2Finals said:


> kobe is not 100% take him out


Your right, but the Sonics defense is so bad... its not even showing. He is just walking into the paint.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Sonics cut it down to 3.. ugh

Kobe misses a reverse then picks up a foul on the SEA board..

Allen and 1.. can tie it up


----------



## Steez

All they do is shoot!
Come on guys, put a hand up and box out...

Kobe, go back to your 'just fitting in' style.


----------



## Steez

Umm... wheres the foul there?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bynum has picked up 4 fouls in 8 minutes in the 3rd.. it's tied up


----------



## Steez

Good shot Smush... come on guys... defense!


----------



## GPS

****ing Ray Allen. :curse:


----------



## Steez

Good take Kobe... come on guys.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Hey Drew if your gonna play then get into it more.. 

Airballed the hook but fouled


----------



## Steez

82-82 with about 2 mins left.

Come on guys, these guys cant stop us at all... lets play some D.


----------



## Seattle2Finals

are defense is the worst but were 2nd ranked in offense, lets go sonics! (sry got no fans on my board)


----------



## Steez

Brian34Cook said:


> Hey Drew if your gonna play then get into it more..
> 
> Airballed the hook but fouled


Got bailed out I think.. didnt see a foul.


----------



## afobisme

yeah no foul there.. we got a lucky break, i think andrew just missed it so bad the refs figured it was a foul.


----------



## Steez

Seattle2Finals said:


> are defense is the worst but were 2nd ranked in offense, lets go sonics! (sry got no fans on my board)


Thats cool man, post here... 

Lakers have played 10 guys today, 5 of em playing less than 7 mins.
It has just been the starters.


----------



## Steez

I wonder where Bynum is going to fit in when Kwame and Mihm come back....
I say start Kwame, bring Bynum off the bench and trade Mihm.


----------



## Brian34Cook

RAY ALLEN.. :curse:

Bynum vs Fortson jump ball

1 pt game..

Bynum cant get it.. LO tips it out..

GRRRRRRR!


----------



## Steez

Allen with another 3!

I love how the Lakers are allowing them to drive baseline because they know Bynum is there and they trust him. Havent seen that since the days Shaq was here.


----------



## Steez

Seattle leads.

ugh...


----------



## lakegz

well thats the only 3rd quarter weve lost so far....flashbacks to last year.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Earl Watson 3.. and Staples is dead!

Evans miss 3..

End 3: SEA 88 - LAL 86


----------



## Ych

OMFG. We got blown out in the 3rd quarter.
Come on Lakers. Defence up.


----------



## Steez

Why does Fortson think hes bad? First he beefs Bynum, now Lamar? Bynum is 11 years younger than you and already a better play than you. Lamar... you cant even carry his jock.


----------



## lakegz

f**kin rAy man


----------



## Basel

Lakers need to step it up in the 4th...we played horrible in the 3rd.


----------



## Seattle2Finals

ray allen playin like back in the playoff days during sacramento


----------



## Steez

Seattle2Finals said:


> ray allen playin like back in the playoff days during sacramento


Man, Ray Ray is amazing... hes one of my fav players. We got outscored 32-21 in the 3rd.


----------



## Steez

Vlad, Evans, Farmar playing with Kobe and Turiaf here.

First time those guys step on the floor with Kobe I think... except for Turiaf.
Put Luke, Drew, Bynum back in... lets get this W.


----------



## Brian34Cook

This Farmar, Evans, Kobe, Radman, Turiaf lineup aint gonna cut it.. blah


----------



## Steez

Boy are we off... down by 4 now...


----------



## Steez

Good D... just let them score...

Kobe to Vlad for 3!!

First one!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wilkins bows by Kobe.. Down 5.. where the eff is the offense.. 

:: Jaw Drops ::

VLAD 3!!


----------



## Steez

Turiaf with the block, Farmar with the score... Lakers lead.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Turiaf swats it.. Farmar layup.. tied


----------



## Brian34Cook

Shotclock violation.. Lakers ball.. Tied with 8:05 to go


----------



## Steez

Yes Yes Yes!

Fans are in it now... all cuz Vlad hit that hiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh arching shot, is that how he always shoots it? Goes high...


----------



## Steez

LOOOOOOOL @ that VC/Kidd commercial... haha


----------



## Steez

Lamar hesitated... that would of been a dunk.


----------



## Steez

2 FTs by LO... good.


----------



## Steez

2 point lead Seattle... lets put in Bynum.


----------



## mattematikz

ahhh my man kobe is really rusty with passing!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Put in Bynum? Why? So he can foul out trying to stop a layup? Because that's more than likely what would happen.. although that's more effort than whoever else is out there..

CMON GUYS!


----------



## Seattle2Finals

gotta give us a A+ for effort we were left for dead


----------



## Steez

Put in Bynum because they are driving to the basket with no problems....


----------



## Steez

Chest pass from one side the other, wtf?

Come on guys!


----------



## Steez

Kobe with the and1!


----------



## Steez

What a shot by Ridnour... lol


----------



## Steez

Good O rebound by Turiaf


----------



## Steez

Come on Ronny... hit these.


----------



## Steez

First one - good
Second one - good

Tie game, 102 - 102


----------



## Steez

Ronny is getting us good boaards...

Ronny, hits the j!


----------



## CaliCool

I'm not here to jinx you guys but I woudnt be worried. LA got it all figured out. Go Kobe!


----------



## Ych

Come on Lakers
Just make some stops...


----------



## Steez

3:43 left
104 - 102 Lakers, Seattle ball.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Ronny you ****ing beast!


----------



## CaliCool

Kobe hasnt taken a single three pointer? Watching the game via box score. (NOT TELEVISED HERE. THEY CHOSE THE FREAKING PORTLAND GAME)


----------



## Brian34Cook

Turiaf in for Bynum was what I was thinking.. so far it's a good move..


----------



## IbizaXL

its been a good game :cheers: im rooting for the lakers to win this one.


----------



## Steez

Watch Kobe get a call next time he drives.
To give them back the previous call.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Whoa.. Wilcox putback dunk..


----------



## Steez

Come on Luke, hit this one...


----------



## Steez

Wheres Ray Ray?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

These refs are absolutely terrible.


----------



## CaliCool

I thought Kobe'd get to the line less tonight but already 8 attempts. Just 2 shy of his usual. Man is he a warrior.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Luke splits.. lead by 1..

Turiaf fouls Wilcox.. makes 1..

Tied with 3 min to go


----------



## Steez

Come On Guys!

Defence!


----------



## Steez

Good D

What a pass by Luke lol


----------



## Steez

What a shot by Shard


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lewis jumper..

Tied, 1:30 left


----------



## Brian34Cook

Smush layup.. good game


----------



## Steez

Play DDDDDDDDDDDDD!


----------



## Steez

Good board Ronny!

lol they are calming him down cuz of the elbows...


----------



## Brian34Cook

Allen against Kobe.. NO GOOD.. Turiaf rips it down and he gets fouled :clap:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Ronny is my boy. This is what we have been missing so much. Sticks his nose in there and outmans Wilcox for the board.


----------



## Steez

Come on Ronny hit these.


----------



## Steez

I wish I had kept my Turiaf fan club going lol!

Turiaf hits both FTs.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Nails the first....

Drills the second...

We have ourselves a player. Damn this is awesome seeing everyone step up..


----------



## Brian34Cook

Turiaf makes both.. my god this team is deep..


----------



## CaliCool

People..

Its Just Three Games" :biggrin:


----------



## Steez

We need this stop....


----------



## Steez

Turiaf with 2 blocks!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Turiaf!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

TURIAF BLOCK.. TURIAF BLOCK.. OMG :banana:

Kobe fouled.. up 4.. 42.3 left


----------



## jazzy1

Flat out will, Ronny has incredible will, he refuses to give in. Great effort, He wants the ball he makes the corner jumper, makes the clutch free throws. and encourages like a madman on the bench .

ROOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kobe doing pushups.. Blahahhahaha


----------



## Seattle2Finals

wilcox and lewis got fouled come on, nobody gives seattle respect


----------



## IbizaXL

so umm, whos this Turiaf guy? hes looking good in this game


----------



## Steez

Turiaf just made the fans go crazy... with resulted in the players playing tough... I love it. Up 5 with 41 seconds left.


----------



## CaliCool

Ohhh he missed one! Dayum! That would have made this game signed sealed and delivered.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Seattle2Finals said:


> wilcox and lewis got fouled come on, nobody gives seattle respect


I agree on the 2nd attempt actually but whatever..

5 pt lead, 41.8 left


----------



## IbizaXL

Seattle2Finals said:


> wilcox and lewis got fouled come on, nobody gives seattle respect


i dunno man, those look like good blocks.


----------



## spiraling

the one on wilcox was cleannnnnn, the one on lewis was questionable cuz it looks like he got his arm but can't tell with that camera angle.


----------



## Steez

Seattle2Finals said:


> wilcox and lewis got fouled come on, nobody gives seattle respect


Watch the replay. The Leiws one maybe, not the Wilcox one.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lewis putback dunk as Turiaf cant gett the boxout.. 37 sec left, LA by 3..

They foul Odom?


----------



## Steez

Gio305 said:


> i dunno man, those look like good blocks.


Turiaf and Bynum are our little secret.... shhh.


----------



## Steez

Whoa!!!... 1 point game!

Lewis 3 is good!
Come on Odom, hit those!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Come on Odom.. Gotta have these...


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lewis 3.. Down 1..

Odom fouled.. 

ARGH!

CMON MAKE EM!


----------



## Steez

First one - good
second one - Good


----------



## spiraling

very intense comon odom


----------



## Brian34Cook

Odom.. good.. good..

3 pt lead, 26.5 to go


----------



## Brian34Cook

Allen 3.. Rebound to Odom.. fouled with 15.5 to go.. need this too LO!


----------



## Steez

Woohoo!!
Come on Odom! Hit these, seal it up!

Wow, I got scared when Allen shot that.


----------



## spiraling

Miss 3

Odom foul

Looks like odom is gonna reach 30 by free throws


----------



## Steez

Odom with 28 pts


----------



## Steez

Turiaf!!

Wooohoo!!!! 3-0!!!


----------



## spiraling

Man turiaf is going crazy for rebounds.


----------



## IbizaXL

lakers got this. what a game!


----------



## Seattle2Finals

you guys wont make it far


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Lights out *****es...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Seattle2Finals said:


> you guys wont make it far


 You either...


----------



## spiraling

Wow the first time i see Smush showing emotion for someone else.


----------



## Jeremias

3-0


----------



## IbizaXL

Odom played for Miami for only 1 year, but man i still miss that guy.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Final: LAL 118 - SEA 112










<pre>
Seattle
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Wilcox 29 5-11 0-0 1-2 7 12 4 1 1 0 3 11 
Lewis 41 10-21 4-8 4-4 2 8 2 0 0 0 3 28 
Sene 11 0-1 0-0 0-2 0 2 0 1 1 1 3 0 
Ridnour 27 5-12 2-4 0-0 0 2 2 2 0 0 6 12 
Allen 41 10-24 3-12 7-7 1 5 5 3 6 0 4 30 
Fortson 12 2-3 0-0 0-0 1 2 0 0 1 0 3 4 
Watson 32 5-15 2-7 1-1 0 1 7 1 1 1 1 13 
Wilkins 27 6-8 0-0 0-0 2 4 3 0 1 0 3 12 
Collison 13 0-2 0-0 0-0 2 4 0 1 1 0 3 0 
Gelabale 3 1-1 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 2 
M. Wilks DNP - Coach's Decision
K. Rush DNP - Coach's Decision
R. Swift DNP - Coach's Decision
D. Farmer DNP - Coach's Decision
J. Petro DNP - Coach's Decision
Totals 236 44-98 11-31 13-16 15 40 23 9 12 2 30 112 
Percentages: .449 .355 .812 Team Rebounds: 7
</pre>

<pre>
LA Lakers
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Odom 41 7-12 4-5 10-12 1 4 6 2 1 0 2 28 
Walton 33 7-10 2-2 4-6 1 8 5 2 2 0 1 20 
Bynum 23 2-2 0-0 5-7 1 8 0 5 0 3 3 9 
Parker 33 4-9 2-4 1-1 0 3 1 1 0 0 1 11 
Bryant 41 8-15 0-0 7-10 0 4 6 6 1 0 3 23 
Turiaf 15 3-3 0-0 7-8 1 7 0 1 0 3 2 13 
Evans 14 1-6 0-2 0-0 2 2 0 1 0 0 2 2 
Farmar 14 1-3 0-2 0-0 0 2 1 0 0 1 0 2 
Radman 14 1-2 1-1 3-4 1 3 2 0 0 0 1 6 
Cook 7 2-3 0-0 0-0 1 2 1 0 1 0 1 4 
S. Williams DNP - Coach's Decision
S. Vujacic DNP - Coach's Decision
C. Mihm DNP - Coach's Decision
K. Brown DNP - Coach's Decision
A. McKie DNP - Coach's Decision
Totals 235 36-65 9-16 37-48 8 43 22 18 5 7 16 118 
Percentages: .554 .562 .771 Team Rebounds: 7
</pre>


----------



## afobisme

man, i just had to change the channel to espn after the game. i can't stand jack haley, whenever he opens his mouth i just get really irritated. the only person who has the capability to do that to me :biggrin:


----------



## Steez

Seattle2Finals said:


> you guys wont make it far


lol... dont hate, appreciate.


----------



## jazzy1

Turiaf and Walton won this game for us. They were able to bring energy and execution.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

We all know that this was not our best game, but you have to like our ability to close out the game when it mattered. We've really learned from the tough experiences last season. First of all, Ronny Turiaf is a flat out beast. We officially have our dirty gritty player. It's ridiculous how much depth we have in the frontcourt. Although Bynum had a decent statline, it was obvious that his youth showed. Fortson and Wilcox pushed him around all night. He was very slow helping his teammates defensively, and still forgets to box out. Bynum is ready for minutes, but there is no chance he retains the starting position. He needs time. Lamar Odom is showing that he has every intention of breaking out this season. I love to see him confidentally step in and drill three pointers. That makes him that much difficult to contend with since he loves to drive. If he keeps this up, Kobe will be a sidekick again. :laugh: Speaking of breaking out, how about Luke ****ing Walton? The guy is a ridiculously savvy player. Now that he's half way consistently knocking down the outside shot, Luke makes us that much tougher. Kobe is obviously nowhere near himself athletically, but he showed his basketball IQ by finding his way around the court and scoring within the offensive. We have three excellent playmakers in the starting lineup alone. As the rust starts to wear away, he will look more like the Kobe of old. Defensively, we were pitiful. I really don't like this new approach to switching off every pick. I realize that we are versatile, but having guys like Turiaf repeatedly matched up against Ray Allen is just not a good approach. Let's just man up and go over the screens instead of switching. It leads to bad communication, frustration, and wide open shots for the most lethal shooter in the league.

Just think. With our youth, injuries, and budding chemistry, we are just scratching the surface. I'm not sure that we are contender, but the sky is the limit for the Lakers. And we're STILL undefeated!


----------



## Seattle2Finals

no way you guys are winning the next game in seattle we already proved we have what it takes to beat you guys, turiaf aint repeating that performance


----------



## Steez

I am happy. Real happy with this team.
Hopefully we can keep this up.

After 3 games, we have the best record in the league at 3-0. We lead the league in points for at 114 ppg.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Seattle2Finals said:


> no way you guys are winning the next game in seattle we already proved we have what it takes to beat you guys, turiaf aint repeating that performance


Your right, it'll be Cook blowing you up.. or Radman.. book that.. well at least I'm hoping!


----------



## Ych

Seattle2Finals said:


> no way you guys are winning the next game in seattle we already proved we have what it takes to beat you guys, turiaf aint repeating that performance


Maybe Turiaf wont' have a repeating performance, but I think that Kobe will have a better performance than this game. You can tell his a little rusty in some parts and with time, his going to be back.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Seattle2Finals said:


> no way you guys are winning the next game in seattle we already proved we have what it takes to beat you guys, turiaf aint repeating that performance


 Funny you mention that, considering that tonight was a repeat performance for Turiaf.


----------



## essaywhuman

Brian34Cook said:


> Your right, it'll be Cook blowing you up.. or Radman.. book that.. well at least I'm hoping!


Exactly. Every night we've had someone else step up. I was pretty upset with the way we played in the 2nd and 3rd quarters, but a W is a W.

Kobe looked pretty rusty tonight, but I'm glad he finally got to play. :laugh: @ his missed dunk attempt.


----------



## Steez

Seattle2Finals said:


> no way you guys are winning the next game in seattle we already proved we have what it takes to beat you guys, turiaf aint repeating that performance


You do realize that he had 23/9 last game and people say he wont repeat that performance... todays 13/7 is okay... what we expect ou of him... but you say he wont repeat it.

I love this underdog thing we have going this year.


----------



## Steez




----------



## SoCalfan21

im sure we can beat seattle in seattle...they dont have much talent..i mean Ray and Rashard are there only threats..we just need to stop giving up 100 points a game and we should be able to win sunday


----------



## Eternal

Great game by Lakers. Let's go for 4 in a row on Sunday. :banana:


----------



## The One

What the Lakers need to do is stop playing around and start Ronny because Bynums poor perimeter and switching defense is hurting the Lakers more than his offense is helping. During the second and third quarter, the Sonics forced pick and rolls with Luke, Lewis ,and Allen and Bynum looked confused on whether to meet the player or stay in the post. As a result.....30 points from Allen. Once Ronny came in (With the help from Bryant) I believe that Allen only had 3 points! SO START RONNY, LAKERS!!!


----------



## Eternal

*Los Angeles 118, Seattle 112*

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Kobe Bryant made his season debut with 23 points, Lamar Odom scored 28 and the Los Angeles Lakers remained unbeaten with a 118-112 victory over the Seattle SuperSonics on Friday night.

Ray Allen had 30 points and Rashard Lewis added 28 for Seattle (0-2), which trailed by 20 points in the first half.

Bryant, coming back from offseason knee surgery, played 40 minutes and went 8-of-15 from the field. He had six assists and four rebounds.

Odom made five free throws in the closing 36 seconds to help the Lakers hold off the Sonics. Luke Walton had 20 points and eight rebounds for Los Angeles.

More in link...
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=261103013


----------



## pr0wler

I wish Sonics fans wouldn't talk trash about other teams on this forum, it's quite silly. It's one thing if we were the #1 seed in the West...and the Lakers were boasting about how they are better then the Sonics...then we'd have room to talk. But for now, the Lakers for 3-0 and the Sonics are a measily 0-2. Lakers are an up and coming team and they deserved to win that game.

We're really hurting at the center position at this moment without Petro and Swift. We only have one seven footer right now, and he has almost no NBA experience whatsoever. The Lakers are shorthanded at that spot as well, but atleast with Bynum they have a physical presence - and he's doing very solid so far. 

That being said, I think the Sonics take the next game at Seattle. No particular reason, other than the fact that we've had two games lost in the closing minutes. I figure the luck is bound to swing our way and we'll pull off a victory. And although the Lakers are the surprise of the NBA so far, they're bound to have an off game . Good luck next game tho.


----------



## Darth Bryant

The One said:


> What the Lakers need to do is stop playing around and start Ronny because Bynums poor perimeter and switching defense is hurting the Lakers more than his offense is helping. During the second and third quarter, the Sonics forced pick and rolls with Luke, Lewis ,and Allen and Bynum looked confused on whether to meet the player or stay in the post. As a result.....30 points from Allen. Once Ronny came in (With the help from Bryant) I believe that Allen only had 3 points! SO START RONNY, LAKERS!!!



Well, I dont disagree with everything. But the problem is Ronny is to small for the majority of centers in the game. We can get away with a small lineup on agaisnt the Sonics. But the majority of teams Ronny will have to stick to his PF role.

Although Bynums defense wasn't as good tonight, blaming him for all that stuff is silly. Kobe was the main person hurting the defense from a guard stand point. And Luke and Evans as well were not staying in front of their men the way they had been doing for the first two games. As a result easy penitrations. For Kobe, It was to be expected as he is out of shape right now. Allen was totally burning Kobe whenever he rotated to guard Allen. Lamars defense was also a little shappy. 

Honestly, all of the Lakers guards were failing our front court tonight. They all had some good plays, but come on. There is no reason to get play that sloppy on the defensive end. Bynum's defense was ok, it was mainly the TO's which were his down fall. 

In fact, the game took a turn for the worse when Bynum was benched in the first half and Cook came out. Thats when the sonics made a horrific run to get themselves back in the game. If our guards didn't come out looking for offensive and no defense, the front court wouldnt have to try and over compensate. By the time Bynum got back in after the Cook/Ronny rotation in the first half, he looked out of the game and cold. Either way, hard to knock 9/8 with 3 blks in limited minutes.


----------



## afobisme

eh our defense from the gaurds weren't that good today. hell, all of our defense wasn't that good today.

one thing about kobe i noticed today was that he wasn't playing the midrange game all that much. don't know how that's going to all work out, it should be interesting.


----------



## jazzy1

PJ screwed up leaving Cook at center for so long. Thats when we lost the lead. I think PJ was experimenting with the line-ups. He's still in preseason mode as well. 

Overall I thought we played a terrible game. Nothing about this game encouraged me at all. We did't guard anyone. 

Outisde of Ronny none of our bigs played the pick and roll well at all. Kobe got caught in the screen and Bynum didn't react quick enough. Thats how Allen got so open. 

The only good things about this game were Walton and Turiaf's effort. 

Kobe played terrible. Very Rusty. Bad offensively terrible passes, bad defense and sketchy ball handiling. 

odom was good part of the night but he was getting burned by Lewis far too often. Lewis gives odom trouble most times when they match-up. 

Glad we won but not much to feel good about. not gonna beat very many teams playing like that. 

PJ needs to develop some sort of rotation and stop playing so many random line-ups early in games. 

Bynum's energy level is dropping noticeably, he's not reacting well on defense and isn't holding the post as cleanly either on offense. But to his defense he was looked off far too much by the guards imparticulary.


----------



## Darth Bryant

I look at it this way.. A year ago we probably would have lost this game.

This game was ugly. We needed to learn how to win ugly games. (like Lamar said), and tonight we won the ugly game. Hopefully we can come out with more engry sunday.


----------



## nbanoitall

dannyM said:


> Lets give Luke Ridnour his props... I say he's one of the better playmakers in the league
> Hope Smush can D it up against him


naa id rather noth. hes a tad overrated and i think he might be on the block


----------



## nbanoitall

jazzy1 said:


> Bynum's energy level is dropping noticeably, he's not reacting well on defense and isn't holding the post as cleanly either on offense. But to his defense he was looked off far too much by the guards imparticulary.


as the youngest player in the league he'll likely have his ups and downs. but the talent ablility and work is there. its just going to take sometime for him to put it all together.


----------



## undefined_playa

Ronny has been damn impressive...where did you guys pick him up anyway?


----------



## Cap

Man, brillant game from Turiaf! This guy is all heart, pure hustle. Odom and Walton with repeat solid performances, I'm loving that. This whole team outside of Kobe (who really played poorly and killed ball movement at times) has been good the whole season. Defense was sketchy, but that was mostly Kobe's fault and poor rotating from Bynum. 

Overall, 3-0. Nice.


----------



## Ghost

undefined_playa said:


> Ronny has been damn impressive...where did you guys pick him up anyway?



He was a second Round pick in 2005, pick 37 out of GONZAGA

so, how long until he starts?


----------



## Cap

Ghost said:


> He was a second Round pick in 2005, pick 37 out of GONZAGA
> 
> so, how long until he starts?


Sadly, he's already better than Kwame. So probably pretty soon unless Jackson's boner for "experienced" vets continues to the extreme.


----------



## Darth Bryant

EHL said:


> Sadly, he's already better than Kwame. So probably pretty soon unless Jackson's boner for "experienced" vets continues to the extreme.



I know. Over these past three games it's like you see Bynum and Ronny and realize how little they make in comparison to Kawme Brown and think wow.. What a waste of money.

Right now, if I was Kawme I'd be getting a little anxious to get on the court.. These kids keep playing like this and who knows what might happen.

Bynum had a decent game, but nothing special and still left with 9 points, 8 rebounds, and 3 blks.. That would be a great game for Kawme....


----------



## TwiBlueG35

I didn't watch tonight's game, but I listened to AM 570. I am impressed, really, by how many much much improved players we have RIGHT NOW. Kobe Bryant and Lamar Odom are our best assets no doubt, but there are many unknown-before hero-type of players we have: Luke Walton(I like this guy more and more), Turiaf(Wow I can't imagine how much more can he give the Lakers, since he is this good already), Andrew Bynum. The new guy Farmar is not bad also. Parker has already given us enough surprises since last year. Now when Chris Mihm and Kwame Brown comes back this Lakers team is going to be extremely scary for the other 29 teams.


----------



## afobisme

i realize smush is a lot better than sasha. he plays better team defense i think, since he's more athletic and is quicker to the ball.

we extended sasha's contract already though huh? how many years was it?


----------



## Eternal

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I know. Over these past three games it's like you see Bynum and Ronny and realize how little they make in comparison to Kawme Brown and think wow.. What a waste of money.
> 
> Right now, if I was Kawme I'd be getting a little anxious to get on the court.. These kids keep playing like this and who knows what might happen.
> 
> Bynum had a decent game, but nothing special and still left with 9 points, 8 rebounds, and 3 blks.. That would be a great game for Kawme....


I'm anxious to see how much Kwame has improved since last year. Turiaf and Bynum improved alot since last year, I hope Kwame has done the same.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

We have scored 110+ all three games...woohoo!


----------



## Seattle2Finals

Now before you guys say im hating just hear me out, i think as well as the sonics stated after the game that the officiating won the game for you guys. I can remember countless times ridnour and lewis driving the lane and getting hit and no call but it seemed like everytime odom even graced the lane the whistle was blown as well as those so called blocks in the final minutes. Just some food for thought....you guys really are a good team though good luck on sunday.


----------



## Cap

Seattle2Finals said:


> Now before you guys say im hating just hear me out, i think as well as the sonics stated after the game that the officiating won the game for you guys. I can remember countless times ridnour and lewis driving the lane and getting hit and no call but it seemed like everytime odom even graced the lane the whistle was blown as well as those so called blocks in the final minutes. Just some food for thought....you guys really are a good team though good luck on sunday.


Sonics were bent over fair and square. Deal with it.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

We played terrible after the 1st quarter but we still found a way to win.

Odom played excellent ball the 1st half, but he became too passive in the 2nd. I would have liked him to be the one getting the ball in the post to close the game instead of Walton. But on the plus side he is our most consistent 3pt shooter, and led the team in scoring on efficient .

Kobe played terrible. Not much else to say. Hopefully the rust wears off soon. Had a nice stop on Allen to end the game though.

Walton played a good game offensively, but struggled on defense. Even though he had some mismatches, I was a little nervous about running the offense through him at the end (I would have given it to Lamar instead) but it worked out well.

Turiaf was a beast. I was wrong about him. I figured he would be Malik Rose at best, but he has made me eat my words. His jumper is already better than Kwame or Mihm's. He or Bynum need to be on the floor at all times.

Bynum faded down the strech, but he wasn't getting the ball inside either. He contested shots better than he had the first two games.

None of our point guards really stood out to me. Smush had some nice offensive plays, but he was getting beat by Ridnour every time down. Farmar was pretty quiet...but he has already replaced Sasha.

What was Phil doing playing Cook and Rad at the same time and for so long? That killed us. Bynum or Turiaf need to be on the court at all times.


----------



## ceejaynj

Seattle2Finals said:


> no way you guys are winning the next game in seattle we already proved we have what it takes to beat you guys, turiaf aint repeating that performance


C'mon dude...you know a huge lead in the first quarter rarely holds up. So the Sonics really didn't prove anything...just that they can come back from a big deficent when the Lakers went cold. But when the game was on the line, the Lakers took it to the Sonics and won. Turiaf has played like that all season so far. So, unless your team makes some miraculous defensive adjustments, it will continue. The man is a beast with a nose for the rock!!!


----------



## ceejaynj

I'm not understanding Bynum's lack of energy after playing a mere 10 minutes. His entire game falters big time. I know he is getting more minutes than ever before, but he is in shape and only 19...he should have more energy than everyone out there!


----------



## nguyen_milan

Hey, say what you want but Kobe is definitely an upgrade compare to Sasha haha


----------



## LamarButler

Yea I wanan see Bynum do some damage on Sunday.


----------



## Lynx

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Turiaf was a beast. I was wrong about him. I figured he would be Malik Rose at best, but he has made me eat my words. His jumper is already better than Kwame or Mihm's.


Turiaf is like what Madsen used to be for us.


----------



## afobisme

turiaf is nice and all, but that was a foul that the refs didn't call. i think we were up by 2 or 4 at the time though.


----------



## Ghiman

That was a great game! Its strange seeing Kobe playing with his new number. We blew the 20 point lead, but i'll still take the "W". 

One more thing, Turiaf is the man!

And one more thing..the team is only gonna get better the more games we play because the young guys are getting the experience they need. I'm excited!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Lynx said:


> Turiaf is like what Madsen used to be for us.


Except for Turiaf is 10x better than Madsen ever will be.


----------



## HKF

Lynx said:


> Turiaf is like what Madsen used to be for us.


Except he can finish, rebound and block shots. Madsen could do none of the above.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

ceejaynj said:


> I'm not understanding Bynum's lack of energy after playing a mere 10 minutes. His entire game falters big time. I know he is getting more minutes than ever before, but he is in shape and only 19...he should have more energy than everyone out there!


I think it was the up and down pace of the game and the quick three-pointers being taken by Seattle. You're right though, we need Andrew to be able to stay out there longer. I'd like to see a lineup of Odom/Kobe/Walton/Turiaf/Bynum at some point.


----------



## Dominate24/7

HKF said:


> Except he can finish, rebound and block shots. Madsen could do none of the above.


Not to mention run the floor and hit the mid range j. The Madsen comparisons are an insult to Ronny's game. He's more than just a cheerleader.


----------



## The One

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Well, I dont disagree with everything. 1. *But the problem is Ronny is to small for the majority of centers in the game. We can get away with a small lineup on agaisnt the Sonics. But the majority of teams Ronny will have to stick to his PF role.*
> 
> 2.* Kobe was the main person hurting the defense from a guard stand point. *
> 
> 3. *In fact, the game took a turn for the worse when Bynum was benched in the first half and Cook came out. Thats when the sonics made a horrific run to get themselves back in the game. **By the time Bynum got back in after the Cook/Ronny rotation in the first half, he looked out of the game and cold. Either way, hard to knock 9/8 with 3 blks in limited minutes*.


1. From what I've seen in all of the Olympics, Preseason, and the first past two season, Ronny is not much a size liability as you may think. Bynum has shown good help D in the post, but, for his size, has not shown he can guard the post (one on one) against other centers nor rotate to the perimeter against screens. Ronny has shown he can do all of that...and then some.

2. No. Kobe and other guards were put in tough situations with Ray Allen. The Sonics' screens on pick and rolls were very tight so noone could go through them to keep up with Allen. The Lakers did not go behind the screen because...well he's Ray Allen and would have burned them that way too so the Lakers guards did the best thing which is to do a light switch (or hard cut off): example. after the ball defender gets caught be the pick, the roll defender cuts off the ball handler but needs to be in between or as much in between the ballhandler and the roll player as possible in the process - preventing a pass to the basket. The ball defender should then be adjacent to the roll player - also preventing a pass to the basket. If done correctly, the ball handler would have no choice but to reset the play - where then the roll defender stays with his man (the roll/pick player) while the ball defender rotates back to the ball handler all in one motion. Sounds confusing, but it shows why pick and roll defense is hard to master as a team. This is where Bynum (And Cook) became an issue. Bynum either did not come out in time or came out and did not rotate back creating an unwanted switch. When that happened, the Lakers guards were good at preventing and open man but that left Bynum in a mis match with Watson and Allen where they then torched him. Yes there were other problems like preventing penetration, 'not assuming the open man', ect., but the 'pick and roll' and lack of energy is really what cost the Lakers the lead.

3. Very True. Cook at center had the same defensive lapses and it could be possilbe that Bynum benching made him cold. Sonics made a run in the second quarter, but I thought the Sonics confidence grew in third quarter (When Bynum was back in the starting lineup) where they did take the lead.

Yes it was wrong for me to put the whole blaime on Bynum. But the past two games shown me that he is still a liability and Ronny can hold his ground with centers.

So I Repeat: START RONNY!!!


----------



## Shaolin

The morning after.

* Bynum got discouraged and started to sulk. He might've been frustrated by the fouls he got called on him or his someone dimished place with the return of Kobe. I hope Kareem gently slaps him around a little. And he still starts. 

* Kobe didn't look that hot and *played too many minutes* which ticks me off. He has to get used to the team and vice versa. When he was in, the team spacing went to hell. That'll get better in time. 

* Odom...just rock solid, its a beautiful thing. I choked up when they showed a pic of his son.  Keep doing your thang, brother.

* Walton...solid and dependable. Thats all I want. 

* Vlad is moving to the deep end of the bench. He can sit right next to Sasha...btw was Sasha injured or just DNP because he's currently awful?

* Smush gambles too damned much and it hurts the team defense. Its like sometimes he doesn't have the footwork and tenacity to stay in front of his man so he goes for suicidal moves. The Lakers have a real serious problem with defending guards and I don't know if anyone is gonna step up. 

* Turiaf was player of the game, hands down. Yes that 2nd block on Lewis could've been called a foul, but refs are human and they reward effort. Especially when the crowd is going wild and the guy is playing his guts out. Not totally fair but thats life. 

* Cook got some boards, it made me all warm and fuzzy to see that. I'm getting more confidant in his shooting, too.

As to the Sonics: Ray Allen is a fantastic player, but he virtually disappeared in the 4th quarter (until it was too late.) If he gets any kind of consistent help they'd be alright.


----------



## ceejaynj

Lynx said:


> Turiaf is like what Madsen used to be for us.


As far as enthusiasm and energy off the bench...yes. However, Turiaf is a much better player than Mark Madsen ever was.


----------



## The One

Shaolin said:


> The morning after.
> 
> * Bynum got discouraged and started to sulk. He might've been frustrated by the fouls he got called on him or his someone dimished place with the return of Kobe. I hope Kareem gently slaps him around a little. And he still starts.
> 
> * Kobe didn't look that hot and *played too many minutes* which ticks me off. He has to get used to the team and vice versa. When he was in, the team spacing went to hell. That'll get better in time.
> 
> * Odom...just rock solid, its a beautiful thing. I choked up when they showed a pic of his son.  Keep doing your thang, brother.
> 
> * Walton...solid and dependable. Thats all I want.
> 
> * Vlad is moving to the deep end of the bench. He can sit right next to Sasha...btw was Sasha injured or just DNP because he's currently awful?
> 
> * Smush gambles too damned much and it hurts the team defense. Its like sometimes he doesn't have the footwork and tenacity to stay in front of his man so he goes for suicidal moves. The Lakers have a real serious problem with defending guards and I don't know if anyone is gonna step up.
> 
> * Turiaf was player of the game, hands down. Yes that 2nd block on Lewis could've been called a foul, but refs are human and they reward effort. Especially when the crowd is going wild and the guy is playing his guts out. Not totally fair but thats life.
> 
> * Cook got some boards, it made me all warm and fuzzy to see that. I'm getting more confidant in his shooting, too.
> 
> As to the Sonics: Ray Allen is a fantastic player, but he virtually disappeared in the 4th quarter (until it was too late.) If he gets any kind of consistent help they'd be alright.


We can't say that Vlade has gotten to Sasha's level of 'Dog House'. He has still ran the triangle very well, Looked to post up when needed (Unlike Cook), and still shows that he is a good passer. Also he is starting to get his rythm back with his shooting so we can't count out Vlade yet....


----------



## Darth Bryant

afobisme said:


> turiaf is nice and all, but that was a foul that the refs didn't call. i think we were up by 2 or 4 at the time though.



True, but they never normally call fouls under the minute mark. And there had been harder fouls commited by both teams before that that were not even called either.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Shaolin said:


> The morning after.
> 
> * Bynum got discouraged and started to sulk. He might've been frustrated by the fouls he got called on him or his someone dimished place with the return of Kobe. I hope Kareem gently slaps him around a little. And he still starts.
> 
> * Kobe didn't look that hot and *played too many minutes* which ticks me off. He has to get used to the team and vice versa. When he was in, the team spacing went to hell. That'll get better in time.
> 
> * Odom...just rock solid, its a beautiful thing. I choked up when they showed a pic of his son.  Keep doing your thang, brother.
> 
> * Vlad is moving to the deep end of the bench. He can sit right next to Sasha...btw was Sasha injured or just DNP because he's currently awful?
> 
> * Smush gambles too damned much and it hurts the team defense. Its like sometimes he doesn't have the footwork and tenacity to stay in front of his man so he goes for suicidal moves. The Lakers have a real serious problem with defending guards and I don't know if anyone is gonna step up.
> 
> * Turiaf was player of the game, hands down. Yes that 2nd block on Lewis could've been called a foul, but refs are human and they reward effort. Especially when the crowd is going wild and the guy is playing his guts out. Not totally fair but thats life.
> 
> * Cook got some boards, it made me all warm and fuzzy to see that. I'm getting more confidant in his shooting, too.


1) Bynum sulking? I'm not sure at what point this was. He was benched for his turn overs, not anything else. His defense, etc were decent. It was the guards defense that was failing the Lakers last night.

2)I agree about Kobe, he didnt look good. His conditioning is definatly taken a toll because of the not running in the offseason. But a guy like Kobe is bound to get it back soon. But I've never seen him so out of breath in an interview than the half-time interview. I thought the guy was going to sit on the floor to catch his breath.

3) I agree that Odom looked great again. His rebounding went down a little as I noticed he was camping around the three point line on both ends of the court. But he kept his aggressive attitude for the most part and was nice on the scoring.

4) Vlade is not in the dog house. In fact he has been getting praise for his passing skills and floor running since the season started. His shooting hand isn't working correctly as everyone knows, so right now he is some what of a liabilitiy. I think it's safe to say Phil knows his minutes need to come in times where the match ups favor it, and Vlad can get used to running such a tightly set offense. Vlads defense as well has been very good. Far better than the soft imagine he carried with him from the Sonics. And he has been solid and reliable at most time son the floor.

5) As for Ronny. I agree again. No doubt that he was a beast again. I'm sure the refs saw the contact durning the two block play. But again, they normally do not allow games to be decided at the free throw line. Otherwise you get boring results like "Heat Vs Dallas" finals match up. Aside from that, on the other end the Sonics were so foul happy because of poor defense (I think the sonics have to be the one of the worst defensive teams I've ever seen, I mean lazy, poor team defense, leads to lots of fouls, which is what happened when the Lakers remained aggressive and took it to the rack).

6) Disagree with your cook statement. The only time I want cook in there is if the matchup favors it, or he is going to take a couple three's off the bench. The Lakers defensively fell apart when Cook entered the game. The Sonics front court abused Cook as he simply can not block, jump, defend, or anything like that most of the time. When Bynum was benched, later on Cook came in and thats when the Sonics made the run. The only problem I saw with Bynum, is they stopped working from him inside to the outside shooter. It was working well in the first quarter when he racked up most of his 9/8. Cook should only be in there when the match ups favor (they didnt vs the sonics last night), or when we need someone to drill a couple threes. (We didnt need that either last night).


----------



## afobisme

CDRacingZX6R said:


> 1) Bynum sulking? I'm not sure at what point this was. He was benched for his turn overs, not anything else. His defense, etc were decent. It was the guards defense that was failing the Lakers last night.
> 
> 2)I agree about Kobe, he didnt look good. His conditioning is definatly taken a toll because of the not running in the offseason. But a guy like Kobe is bound to get it back soon. But I've never seen him so out of breath in an interview than the half-time interview. I thought the guy was going to sit on the floor to catch his breath.
> 
> 3) I agree that Odom looked great again. His rebounding went down a little as I noticed he was camping around the three point line on both ends of the court. But he kept his aggressive attitude for the most part and was nice on the scoring.
> 
> 4) Vlade is not in the dog house. In fact he has been getting praise for his passing skills and floor running since the season started. His shooting hand isn't working correctly as everyone knows, so right now he is some what of a liabilitiy. I think it's safe to say Phil knows his minutes need to come in times where the match ups favor it, and Vlad can get used to running such a tightly set offense. Vlads defense as well has been very good. Far better than the soft imagine he carried with him from the Sonics. And he has been solid and reliable at most time son the floor.
> 
> 5) As for Ronny. I agree again. No doubt that he was a beast again. I'm sure the refs saw the contact durning the two block play. But again, they normally do not allow games to be decided at the free throw line. Otherwise you get boring results like "Heat Vs Dallas" finals match up. Aside from that, on the other end the Sonics were so foul happy because of poor defense (I think the sonics have to be the one of the worst defensive teams I've ever seen, I mean lazy, poor team defense, leads to lots of fouls, which is what happened when the Lakers remained aggressive and took it to the rack).
> 
> 6) Disagree with your cook statement. The only time I want cook in there is if the matchup favors it, or he is going to take a couple three's off the bench. The Lakers defensively fell apart when Cook entered the game. The Sonics front court abused Cook as he simply can not block, jump, defend, or anything like that most of the time. When Bynum was benched, later on Cook came in and thats when the Sonics made the run. The only problem I saw with Bynum, is they stopped working from him inside to the outside shooter. It was working well in the first quarter when he racked up most of his 9/8. Cook should only be in there when the match ups favor (they didnt vs the sonics last night), or when we need someone to drill a couple threes. (We didnt need that either last night).


yeah i agree to your response against what that shaolin guy is saying... especially with vlad. dont know exactly why people are so quick to call him a bust (or something of that nature), his defense has surprised me and his passing isn't so bad... not to mention that he can actually post up some.


----------



## Cap

Who did Turiaf foul? Not Wilcox, he got all ball and didn't make contact with his body until Wilcox was nearly on the ground. That was clean. Lewis? I don't know, maybe arm, haven't seen a good replay.


----------



## Lynx

Of course, Turiaf is much better than Madsen in terms of Basketball skills.  I just felt that we needed someone who can be our cheerleader since Mad Dog left...and Turiaf has filled that void nicely.


----------



## Shaolin

I hear what y'all are saying about Vlad and I know he's not in Phil's doghouse. But I'm personally not sold on him yet.



> 6) Disagree with your cook statement. The only time I want cook in there is if the matchup favors it, or he is going to take a couple three's off the bench. *The Lakers defensively fell apart when Cook entered the game.* The Sonics front court abused Cook as he simply can not block, jump, defend, or anything like that most of the time. When Bynum was benched, later on Cook came in and thats when the Sonics made the run. The only problem I saw with Bynum, is they stopped working from him inside to the outside shooter. It was working well in the first quarter when he racked up most of his 9/8. Cook should only be in there when the match ups favor (they didnt vs the sonics last night), or when we need someone to drill a couple threes. (We didnt need that either last night).


I'm not the guys biggest fan but I can't put it all on him. At some point the team fell apart on both sides of the floor but IMHO 1) its still early in the year, can't expect them to play too tight yet and 2) alot of guys came in who aren't used to the offensive system yet. I saw alot of sloppines and confusion but I suspect they'll get better. 

Oh yeah, forgot Farmar. He did....._alright_.


----------



## Darth Bryant

EHL said:


> Who did Turiaf foul? Not Wilcox, he got all ball and didn't make contact with his body until Wilcox was nearly on the ground. That was clean. Lewis? I don't know, maybe arm, haven't seen a good replay.



Depending on who you ask Wilcox was fouled. If the play was going agiasnt my team not for it I'd probably have considered it a foul. Ronny launched at him and rejected him with his hands cleanly, but his body knocked Wilcox around pretty well.

At least it looked that way to me. I'm just saying if I was a sonics fan I'd probably be *****ing about it being a foul.


----------



## afobisme

yep greed, wilcox was fouled. the 2nd block on lewis (i think), i didn't feel was a foul though. regardless though, wilcox was fouled.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Shaolin said:


> I'm not the guys biggest fan but I can't put it all on him. At some point the team fell apart on both sides of the floor but IMHO 1) its still early in the year, can't expect them to play too tight yet and 2) alot of guys came in who aren't used to the offensive system yet. I saw alot of sloppines and confusion but I suspect they'll get better.
> 
> Oh yeah, forgot Farmar. He did....._alright_.


Im not trashing Cook. Cook has a very defined role. Score points in limited minutes. But on the defensive end he is a liability. And in a game where the guards for the Lakers were already alseep at the wheel, a much needed big was needed in the paint. Ronny stepped up at the end. Bynum did good in the start. There was just a dark peroid in the game where Cook was at the center spot, and they were having thier way in the post with him.

Thats just not really what cooks game is. It looked like Phil was just experimintal mode though.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Yea personally I thought it was a retarded move out there having Cook at Center with Radman out there.. if it was working fine, but it wasnt.. yea some of the fault was his when the Lakers fell apart but it was the others fault too.. He had an OK few minutes for his role.. but a Cook, Radman 4-5 combo left me puzzled last night.. oh well!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

It just would not be normal if we were not sitting here week after week, puzzled at Phil's lineups. :laugh:


----------



## Dominate24/7

Lynx said:


> Of course, Turiaf is much better than Madsen in terms of Basketball skills.  I just felt that we needed someone who can be our cheerleader since Mad Dog left...and Turiaf has filled that void nicely.


Yes, he has.


----------

